# water temperature



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

I usually keep my water temp at 78. This summer it was so hot I turned the heater down to about 75 as the tank water kept climbing up. The water stayed at 78 with no problem. Now we have very cool temperatures and the indoor temps are about 65. I noticed the water temp is down to 75 so I turned the heater back up to 78 yesterday but this morning it is still 75 in the tank. How long does it take the heater to increase the water temp? I have a 10 gallon tank. The heater is only about 3 months old so it should be working. It is a Jager Eheim 50 watt heater and the light indicates it is on.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Do you have a thermometor to put in the tank to check the temp? Not one of the stick on kinds. If its not up in a couple of days I would look into another heater.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

I do have a thermometer in the tank - a glass one that sits on the bottom of the tank on the substrate. It is about an inch from the glass in the front of the tank and the heater is on the back of the tank. I am wondering if the water in the tank is a uniform temperature, front to back, side to side. After mulling this over, I kinda think the water furthest from the heater is cooler. I should put the thermometer back further just to check that theory. Any thoughts?


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

Ah ha! The temp is coming up, so I guess the heater is working! Thanks Susan!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If you put the heater in one back corner and the thermometer in the front opposite corner, you should get the reading that you have the thermometer set to... if not, the heater may not be strong enough for your size tank or it may not be working properly.

Eheim Jager heaters work really well though... I love 'em!

Glad to hear the heat's coming back up. Keep an eye on it for a few days though, just to be sure it doesn't go all 'wonky'.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello frog...

Small tanks lose and gain heat much faster than larger tanks. Your 10 G should have warmed up within a few hours of turning up the temp on your heater. 

My recommendation is replace the heater. Normally, for such a small tank, you should figure on 5 watts per gallon of tank volume, but since you keep your room on the cool side, a somewhat larger heater would be better.

B


----------



## Russell (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd get the thermometer out of the substrate, if that's where it is, because the bottom will take much longer to equilibrate with the room that cold.


----------

